# UTF-8?



## peez (1. Jun 2004)

Hi,
Ich bekomme beim parsen die folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.io.UTFDataFormatException: Invalid byte 1 of 1-byte UTF-8 sequence.

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass diese Exception z.B. durch ein » ausgelöst wird.
Wenn ich die Fehlermeldung richtig lese, müsste dieses Zeichen UTF-8 codiert sein, oder?
Bevor ich dem Typ, der das XML für mich erstellt, die Hölle heiß mache, wollte ich lieber nochmal bei den Experten nachfragen.
Kann man diese Exception irgendwie umgehen?

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## bygones (1. Jun 2004)

[edit]wolllte neues thema machen[/edit]


----------



## DP (1. Jun 2004)

hi. set das encoding auf "ISO-8859-1", dann haste keine probleme mehr. 


```
org.jdom.output.Format.setEncoding("ISO-8859-1");
```

sollte klappen

grüße


----------



## peez (2. Jun 2004)

Da sagt mir Eclipse "Kenn ich net"


----------



## DP (2. Jun 2004)

peez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da sagt mir Eclipse "Kenn ich net"



was kennt der nicht, die methode`?!


----------



## peez (2. Jun 2004)

Eclipse sagt "org.jdom cannot be resolved".

Am besten ich poste mal meinen Code:


```
DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();

DocumentBuilder builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();

builder.setErrorHandler(new MyErrorHandler());

Document document = builder.parse(filename);
```


beim builder.parse() gibt er mir dann die Fehlermeldung.


----------

